# New Canon EOS - Difficult to get a good pic



## probablecause (Jun 14, 2005)

I must have something wrong with me because I can only get a good pic on about 1 of 5 photos with my Canon EOS. I have the 18-55mm lens with the stabilizer on and the AF on. The setting is to full auto. Unless I am outdoors with the perfect lighting, the pictures are worse than my little silver box digital camera (set to auto). More specifically, if there is any movement whatsoever, forget about it (ie. kids walking or running). I have played around with the sports setting but that is also blurry. What am I doing wrong? 

Also, when downloading, how to get get the camera from making those huge CS files with each image?


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

could you explain what is wrong with the photos or even post one?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I would help to know what model EOS you have. There are so many different settings. It is impossible to make suggestions on what to do.

One of the sirst things to check is the ISO setting - What do you have it set at?

The 'big' files can be changed but it is important to know the model EOS...

I presume that you have the Instructional Manual that comes with all EOS models. You should also have 'pocket guide', Reading both will sort out 99% of the problems.


----------



## Big Dave Doboli (Jan 14, 2010)

Why would you want smaller files?


----------

